# How safe is making your own gravlaks/gravlax?



## buckytom (Jan 10, 2009)

i have a nice piece of coho salmon sitting in my fridge that i was thinking of making into lox, or more specifically gravlaks (gravlax). curing it in just a simple mix of salt, sugar, black pepper, and dill.

i've read that freezing the fish for 7 days is enough to kill any parasites, but i was wondering if anyone has had any experience in making their own.


----------



## miniman (Jan 10, 2009)

My mil makes her own gravlax at least once a year. She has never had any issues and it tastes very nice. I don't believe taht she freezes it but I can ask some questions if you have any others.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 10, 2009)

BT, if you're concerned about parasites, freeze and thaw the salmon before making the gravlax. That aside, you should have no issue with making it at home.  Get good instructions and follow them.

I've seen several TV chefs prepare this dish and don't remember any cautions or warnings. With all that salt and sugar, preservation shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## sattie (Jan 10, 2009)

I'd be happy to test it out for ya BT once you got it made!!! 

I think it could be done, I saw an episode of Alton Brown where he made gravlax.... it looked easy enough.  

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 10, 2009)

thanks minibro, andy, and sattie.

i have to pick up some dill, but i will be making this tomorrow. since it's only for me, i'm gonna risk it and not frezze the salmon.

i figure about 3 to 4 tbsps of kosher salt, 2 tbsps of brown sugar, 2 tsps of black pepper, and a load of dill.

ok, next question: should i skin it, or leave the skin on and just score it? should i weight it down? should i turn it after a day or two?

i've read many different recipes with various suggestions.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 10, 2009)

I've never made it but when I've seen it made, it was with the skin.  Not scored.  The skin shouldn't be a problem as it's not being cooked.  When I've seen it made, it is wrapped in plastic wrap and weighted.

When it's done, you carve it starting at the tail end and back your way up the filet.

I can't speak to the spice quantities.


----------



## giggler (Jan 11, 2009)

I used this recipe:

Gravlax - Recipe File - Cooking For Engineers

it worked very well, nice firm cured fish..

but I have to say..This must be an "aquired taste"... too "fishy" for me..but a very fun experiment..

Eric, Austin Tx


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 11, 2009)

Buckytom - my parents have been making it for years without any problems.  

One thing I'm concerned about is that it sounds like you're just "winging it" as far as the recipe.  You're approximating the ingredient amounts required to cure the fish, don't know whether to skin or not, weight or not, you don't mention wrapping or how the "cure" is applied, turning, etc.  Any reliable recipe will give you all this information & more.  Please, please use one.  Just like any raw-food presentation, Gravlax needs to be prepared correctly to be safely enjoyed.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 11, 2009)

buckytom said:


> i have a nice piece of coho salmon sitting in my fridge that i was thinking of making into lox, or more specifically gravlaks (gravlax). curing it in just a simple mix of salt, sugar, black pepper, and dill.
> 
> i've read that freezing the fish for 7 days is enough to kill any parasites, but i was wondering if anyone has had any experience in making their own.


 
This link might be of service:
Making Lox at Home - Easy Gourmet Recipes from Sausagemania


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 11, 2009)

See also Lawyer for Recall of Moveable Feast Norwegian and Scottish Salmon

You might want to consider some food safety issues. Listeria is not fun!


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 11, 2009)

Side dish: Gravlax -- South Florida Sun-Sentinel.com

I would definitely freeze, Buckytom.


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 11, 2009)

Bucky T, we made gravlax at school and we froze if for 5 days, let it thaw in the fridge for 24 hours and took it out only when we had the salt mixture and wrappings ready to go.  We used a layer of foil with a layer of plastic wrap on top, covered with a third of the salt mixture, then the fish, rest of the salt so that the fish was completely coated, wrapped it in the plastic and then the foil and put it in the fridge to cure.  We served it to customers in the restaurant two days in a row and as far as I know there were no casualties!

Hope that helps.  I can look up the mixture we used but it is in one of 7 spiral notebooks written on both sides of the pages!


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 11, 2009)

PieSusan said:


> Side dish: Gravlax -- South Florida Sun-Sentinel.com
> 
> I would definitely freeze, Buckytom.



Susan, I am really glad you put the comma in there because when I first read this I saw "*I would definitely freeze Buckytom*".  LOL!   I have GOT to get new glasses!


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 11, 2009)

^lol.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 11, 2009)

lol. it is quite chilly here tonight.

thanks everyone.

from reading several articles and recipes, i'm going to freeze the salmon.

giggler, that's the recipe that i've settled on. lots of great suggestions and advice in the comments area.

thanks again!


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 11, 2009)

Splendid. I wanted you to stick around. I need your sense of humor to make me laugh.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 11, 2009)

thanks susan.

roundworms can be fun, can't they?


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 11, 2009)

Only in theory, not in practise.

Well, maybe for other roundworms.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 11, 2009)

i guess they might need a new straight man, er, worm.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 11, 2009)

Have you checked to see if your fish was previously frozen?  MOST times it is...but certainly, not always.

Would love to hear the results of this bt!  Pics would be great too????


----------



## buckytom (Jan 11, 2009)

will do, elfie. i'll try to get some pics.


----------



## OneEyeCharlie (Jan 18, 2009)

Just curious, did you end up making the gravlax? I just finished eating my last batch this morning. I still have vast amounts of Chinook from this fall in my basement freezer, so I tend to make a batch once a week or so.

Given that my wife has an utter abhorrence for dill, I use thinly sliced, confitted lemons instead. I lay them in a checkerboard pattern across the fillet before peppering and packing in the sugar/salt mix.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 18, 2009)

OneEyeCharlie said:


> Just curious, did you end up making the gravlax? I just finished eating my last batch this morning. I still have vast amounts of Chinook from this fall in my basement freezer, so I tend to make a batch once a week or so.
> 
> Given that my wife has an utter abhorrence for dill, I use thinly sliced, confitted lemons instead. I lay them in a checkerboard pattern across the fillet before peppering and packing in the sugar/salt mix.


 
Welcome to DC, Charlie.


----------

